# Roundup instead of Selective Herbicides?



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Down here in South Louisiana, some of the "old timers" say they use Roundup over the top of Jiggs, Coastal, and Alicia bermudas grown for hay, mostly because it's cheap. Nobody can give me an exact rate however, their method is to "start with 1 oz in 10 gallons and spray at about 5 gallons per acre. Increase the rate by 1 oz until you don't like the way it's burning the bermuda." Since my first spraying of Banvel+ was basically a waste of my time and money, I'm considering trying this method on a sparsely populated section of the field. Has anybody you know tried this method of weed control? Until Dupont gets Pastora labeled for Louisiana, I'm out of luck for the first cutting. By then I can use a light dose of Plateau, although the Jiggs is real sensitive to it. I kinda like the economics as well. $1/acre is alot better than $20/acre for the selectives.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

here in central ms we use 32 oz roundup and a pound of diuron or carmex in 12 to 15 gal water with amonia sulfate help plant absorbsion right at green up no use spaying if nothing to spray research show it takes about 5 quarts of roundup to kill all this is on established bermuds grass fom sprigs


----------



## bsmoyers (May 6, 2009)

DKFarms, have you tried the low-rate of glyphosate over your bermuda? Any advice to share?


----------

